# Howdy all!!!



## ladybugracer (Sep 12, 2007)

*
 Hi everyone, just joined yesterday, so excited!!  

My name is Danielle, I am a proud mommy to a 4 year old daughter,
a 14yrs old BS paint Gelding named Joker, 7yrs old BS paint Mare named Raven, and a BEAUTIFUL black and white Tovaro stud colt named Bandit who was born july 4th 2007. (Raven is his mommy).

Look forward to having many chats with all!!  *


----------



## ladybugracer (Sep 12, 2007)

*Forgot*

By the way, Im from OREGON.


----------



## Miss Dent (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi there!!
i'm only new recently also!!
Hope you enjoy the forum as much as i have so far.

Oh, and i'm from tasmania, australia!

I saw your horse Joker, in another thread. He looks stunning!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey same here!! I am from WA australia. I saw your horse to!! One sxc horsey!!


----------

